
PSA: Multiple issues with iOS 9.3 update - mynegation
http://osxdaily.com/2016/03/25/troubleshooting-ios-9-3-update-problems/
======
mynegation
Upgraded to iOS 9.3 yesterday and found out that clicking links from Mail,
Messages, any other applications really, does not work. Safari opens links
only within the same site but does nothing or freezes when clicking on link to
another website. Suggested workaround (disabling JavaScript) did not help at
all. Turns out others experience vene more serious issues with the upgrade,
e.g. for many people update rendered iPad 2 useless.

